# A HERO Chinook pilot



## comiso90 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pilot was shot between the eyes and still flew to safety | The Sun |News|Campaigns|Our Boys


A HERO Chinook pilot was shot between the eyes by a Taliban bullet - but flew on and saved all 20 aboard.

Flight Lieutenant Ian Fortune, 28, had flown in to pick up casualties as a firefight raged between American and Afghan forces and heavily-armed rebels near Garmsir in Helmand Province.

Ian - who had TV presenter Mike Brewer on the aircraft filming a documentary - was advised to hold off on approach to the battle as it was "too hot" on the ground.


He circled until troops reported incoming fire had calmed down.

But as Ian flew in the helicopter came under attack - which continued as casualties were being loaded.

Then as he lifted off Ian was shot.

A bullet hit a metal rail on the front of his helmet which is used to attach night vision goggles.

The round then penetrated his helmet hitting him between the eyes. It knocked his head back and caused severe bleeding.


More bullets followed, hitting the Chinook's controls and shutting down the stabilisation system.

But with blood pouring into his eyes, Ian battled with the controls to stop the chopper from spiralling out of control.

Then with the aircraft lurching from side to side he continued flying for eight minutes before landing at Camp Bastion.

Ian was taken to the field hospital and treated for his wound.

It is the first time in the nine-year war in Afghanistan a pilot has been shot while in the air.

One senior RAF source said: "This could have become one of the worst incidents of the conflict.

"If the bullet had hit the pilot a millimetre lower, those on board wouldn't have stood a chance.

"And had it not been for the skill of the pilot the result would have been the same."

TV's Mike, 41, who was with a crew from


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow amazing story!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Great Story!

I worked on the program that put NVGs on the first 12 RAF Chinooks.


----------



## Butters (Mar 5, 2010)

Impressive exhibition of fortitude and airmanship. Wonder if the guy's middle name is 'Good'?

JL


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 5, 2010)

Some piece of bravery 

On a related note, is any airforce considering unmanned cargo 'copters?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> Some piece of bravery
> 
> On a related note, is any airforce considering unmanned cargo 'copters?



I seen an article about that, some think tank here is looking into unmaned Blackhawks. It has some merit in a hot combat zone, I would never support it for carrying human cargo.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## DBII (Mar 5, 2010)

I think his middle name is [email protected]#$ Lucky.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Certainly a remarkable feat from a great pilot.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn straight...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2010)

Dam, that's fricken awesome!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 6, 2010)

Dang, what a story he's gonna have to tell to his grandkids!!! He deserves a medal for this one.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome!



TO


----------

